# What's a good and reasonably priced log jack?



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 12, 2013)

I was in my local Stihl dealership today looking for a log jacking tool.  The Stihl model looked nice, but the $160 pricetag seemed kinda high for a pole with a hook on it.    Any recommendations for a reasonably priced log jack?  Most of what we cut here in NJ is in the 12-18" trunk width, so it wouldn't have to be anything super duty.  Thanks for any feedbacks.


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 12, 2013)

To be clear, the log jack I'm looking for is the pole, hook, and foot type, that pivots and raises the log off the ground for bucking.... Protecting the chain from ground encounters.


----------



## paul bunion (Nov 12, 2013)

I tried one and found it to be less than useful.  It now does duty as a cant hook at my camp.   At 12-18" diameter you can just as easily use a pry bar or peavy/cant hook to get a log up onto a 6" or so limb or block and cut away or don't worry about lifting and use a peavey/can't hook to roll the log after cutting until it just begins to pinch.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been pleased with this Northern Tool Timberjack.  I got mine during a free shipping promotion.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200357988_200357988


----------



## Macpolski (Nov 13, 2013)

I purchased my 48" log rite can't hook about 2 months ago.  Great purchase in my opinion.  Well made tool. Logrite


----------



## Den69RS96 (Nov 13, 2013)

The Stihl cant hook etc are made by logrite.  I just bought the stihl 48 cant hook  and the universal stand.  very well built.   I watched the videos on Logrite's site and decided it was worth the extra $$.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 13, 2013)

In terms of quality, you can't go wrong with a Logrite.  

Don't get the least expensive logjack/timberjack from the big box store.  The one with the all steel handle that screws together doesn't last.  The models with the beefy all wood handle are much more durable.


----------



## mikey517 (Nov 13, 2013)

Three years ago I picked up a "cheap" log jack from Tractor Supply because it was all I could afford. It's come in pretty handy at times while working alone in woods. I wouldn't discount getting a TSC jack to use as a part time unit.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 13, 2013)

That TSC cheap all steel logjack is the one to which I was referring.  It did fine rolling smaller logs, but ripped in half on a larger oak.  It didn't last a week.  That's' when I started researching timberjacks/logjacks and concluded I wanted a Logrite aluminum handled model.  Then I stumbled on the fiberglass handled NT model at less than half the price of the Logrite, so I decided to take a gamble on purchasing one.  It has proven to be very durable and effective.


----------



## Clarkbug (Nov 13, 2013)

I was given a "Woodchuck" a few years back and I get lots of use out of it.  Has two feet so it doesn't sink into the ground, aluminum handle, made in the USA, lifetime warranty.


----------



## Brewmonster (Nov 13, 2013)

I have the same one recommended by Treepointer. Very satisfactory.


----------



## Captain Hornet (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a Northern Tool Timberjack that was new about two months ago.   I found the hook to be worthless while using it as a jack due to the poor design of the hook point.  It won't really easy hook onto the log.  Should be a flat latch instead of a dull fat point.  Then last week I was using it trying to roll a bigger log.  The handle broke off clean where it goes into the metal part, right next to the Northern Tool sticker.  I have not had time to take it back and see what they say and I don't remember if I kept the reciept. Any way I am extremely disappointed in the total lack of quality.   David


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cedrusdeodara said:


> To be clear, the log jack I'm looking for is the pole, hook, and foot type, that pivots and raises the log off the ground for bucking.... Protecting the chain from ground encounters.



The best log jack is your foot: cut about 2/3s or 3/4 through the log then roll it over with your foot and finish the cut.


----------



## mikey517 (Nov 14, 2013)

The jack I bought is the Swisher log jack. TSC is now selling those County Line brand jack (and everything else!)


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 14, 2013)

Captain Hornet said:


> I have a Northern Tool Timberjack that was new about two months ago.   I found the hook to be worthless while using it as a jack due to the poor design of the hook point.  It won't really easy hook onto the log.  Should be a flat latch instead of a dull fat point.  Then last week I was using it trying to roll a bigger log.  The handle broke off clean where it goes into the metal part, right next to the Northern Tool sticker.  I have not had time to take it back and see what they say and I don't remember if I kept the reciept. Any way I am extremely disappointed in the total lack of quality.   David


 
 You BROKE that 2 in. diameter solid fiberglass handle?!


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedbacks.  Very helpful.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 14, 2013)

Cedrusdeodara said:


> Thanks for all the feedbacks.  Very helpful.


Check out this one.


*The Woodchuck - The TimberJack - The Dual*
woodchucktool.com
Woodchuck Tool - Five Tools in one, *log* holder, *log* lifter, *cant* *hook*, post remover, timber carrier. For cutting firewood, this *logging*/firewood tool acts as a saw ..


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 14, 2013)

Big daddy, thanks for sharing that.  Very impressive.  Btw, to any forum moderators.. If you have an advertising contributor that makes a quality and comparable tool to the ones suggested, please let me know.  I would prefer to give hearth.com supporters my business, if possible.


----------



## tymbee (Nov 15, 2013)

Cedrusdeodara said:


> I was in my local Stihl dealership today looking for a log jacking tool.  The Stihl model looked nice, but the $160 pricetag seemed kinda high for a pole with a hook on it.    Any recommendations for a reasonably priced log jack?  Most of what we cut here in NJ is in the 12-18" trunk width, so it wouldn't have to be anything super duty.  Thanks for any feedbacks.


 
The Stihl is expensive, but well worth it IMO. Makes the usual process of cutting part way through then rolling over to finish the cut seem downright primitive-- and very inefficient. For example, With a bit of experience you can guesstimate where the balance point might be in a 20+ foot, 16" log for example (I've used it on much larger logs as well). Grab it there with the Stihl and roll the whole tree up on the support. Then it's easy to lift up the end touching the ground with one hand and slide under a couple of cut pieces. Now the whole length of the log off the ground so you just need to  make one pass the whole length cutting to the size you want.

As others have mentioned, most of the cheap ones you see were apparently designed by someone who wouldn't know a chainsaw from a butcher knife. Complete waste of $$$.


----------

